# S.E. Bama build (RTR)



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

I am in the process of my build and have enjoyed the process so far.

I built my house 4 years ago and have started and stopped my build a few times. Changed the lay out but have finally committed to what I have now.

Room is 16w 22d 9h with 10 foot trayed ceiling.

Im building this solo and hope to be done by summer 2013. I could be done alot sooner but still need to by the projector and seating.

Equipment:
Yamaha receiver (soon to buy emotiva UMC)
UPA-7 Amp
Cinema Ultra speaker
Bill Fitzmarice THTLP sub (building soon)
Oppo 103 ( need to buy)

Pics to follow soon.


----------



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

Front stage. 







Im going to hang the blinds then the window will be covered with 3/4 in plywood then 2 inches of Linacoustic...its on the 2nd floor of the house.

Riser







2x12 on the parimeter. 2x8 on the inside, I plan on using my riser as a bass trap which I need to know how many vents I need to put in and where.

Riser with insulation. Rear entry door stairs immediately to the right. Front stairs and rear stairs have lighting. I put 2 in conduit for Cat 5 or other cables and power on upper level and front for lower chairs. I used R30 so there is about 2 inch gap to the floor. Should I push it all the way down and have the gap at the top? leave it? or push it down and add r13 to make it full top to bottom?








Stairs on front of Riser







Front stairs


Read more: S.E. Bama build (RTR) - Home Theater Forum and Systems - HomeTheaterShack.com


----------



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

Saved for current pictures and current questions


----------



## Wardsweb (Apr 2, 2010)

Nice, you are already well on your way. I like the curved front riser. The esthetic adds to your presentation. What speakers will you up there? Is that for mains, front high and subs?


----------



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

I plan on using the Conance (it wont let me put the S instead of C for the name....any idea why) cinema ultras all the way around. Im sure ill upgrade someday.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Yay for another build thread - subscribed!

As far as the insulation in the riser, I would not compress it as I believe compressing it reduces it's ability to absorb properly. I would leave the gap at the bottom - just thinking you might hear a bit of echo as you walk on it otherwise.

Really like the curved front stage - wish I had the room to do that!


----------



## Todd Anderson (Jul 24, 2009)

Looking sharp, there, Buck! Nice work!! Looking forward to seeing your you build comes along!


----------



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

I have read about using the riser as a bass trap but cant find anywhere that says how many openings i need. What direction to orient the openings side wall or back wall. Is this more determined after doing an initial room REW.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

I did some initial research into using mine for trapping, but found some info that suggested using a riser that did not stretch the entire width of the room would not work properly.

Here is a link to the one thread I was following:

http://www.avsforum.com/t/1103345/fixing-my-riser-broadband-bass-trap-and-from-56-to-7-deep


----------



## BD55 (Oct 18, 2011)

Sweet! Another theater build; subscribed!


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

Subscribed! 

I am looking into a similar front riser. Nice Execution!

Ever make it to Gulf Shores area?


----------



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

The farthest west I go when im at the beach is pensacola. My parents have a house in Navarre.


----------



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

Made a mistake.....when I installed the outlet boxes for lights I mounted them on the riser frame not the step that I just built. I'm just glad I didn't liquid nail the decking down yet so I could pull long enough wire.


----------



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

Questions help with fabric for covering acoustic panels on walls and ceiling. The only exposed hard surface will be on ceiling out side of the trayed area. I will only put the Linacoustic where it needs and then use cotton batting to fill out the panel but not provide any absortion.

We looked into GOM but wanted more design on the walls and we found this at JoAnn's. I found some very, very expensive fabric online that is AT but at $350+ a yard its only about 1000% out of our budget. I was able to get this expensive fabric criterion for what they consider makes it AT. Is anyone willing to test these out for me using their results criteria? I have read about the breath test on fabric to test it’s AT properties and I didn’t suffocate after holding it to my mouth for a couple of minutes.

The Blue with triangles on it will be our primary wall covering. The stripped will go somewhere just not sure and the floral is for the WAF and will be made into pillows. I refuse to let her put that on the walls but......married guys can understand.








Not exactly the color going to use a dark blue with gold design but shows what we plan on doing for the trayed ceiling. I am mainly doing this to cover the ceiling panels for first reflection. (and to hide a seem I can't get smooth in the sheet rock)


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Buck64d said:


> Questions help with fabric for covering acoustic panels on walls and ceiling. The only exposed hard surface will be on ceiling out side of the trayed area. I will only put the Linacoustic where it needs and then use cotton batting to fill out the panel but not provide any absortion.
> 
> We looked into GOM but wanted more design on the walls and we found this at JoAnn's. I found some very, very expensive fabric online that is AT but at $350+ a yard its only about 1000% out of our budget. I was able to get this expensive fabric criterion for what they consider makes it AT. Is anyone willing to test these out for me using their results criteria? I have read about the breath test on fabric to test it’s AT properties and I didn’t suffocate after holding it to my mouth for a couple of minutes.
> 
> ...


Did you take a look at their website? Guilford has quite a few patterns - more than just the FR 701 that most people use (myself included) - that may work for you.

Otherwise, the only testing that I have read about is the breath test you mentioned. You may want to post in the Acoustics forum - Bryan might know more about those types of fabrics.


----------



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

He is quick. He said if you don't bust a kidney it should be fine for panels.


----------



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

What are people with 2nd story builds doing for the stage. Sand or insulation? I figure it would be 3500lbs of sand not sure if i like that idea especially since its 2/3 is over a 3 car garage.


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm in the same boat. 2n story over garage. I am thinking of two small squares sand filled with the rest insulated. The 2 squares are the only plausible sub spots in the setup behind false wall.


----------



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for confirming my plan. Outer ends sand middle and step insulation.


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

I can only confirm you are thinking the same as me. I am not an expert so ask some others like Brian at GIK. but I would suggest adding the equivalent weight of a car on the second story in a small area is not likely going to be fun to explain to the adjuster after the tornado or hurricane.

RTR


----------



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

Riser decking glued and drilled secure.


----------



## shananigans (Dec 21, 2012)

I'm planning my theatre at the moment collection as much info and ideas as I can


What height is best for a seat raiser if my room is 2.5m high and would my front stage stay the same height as raiser or would it look ok different heights ??


----------



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

http://www.diymovierooms.com/calculator_riser_height.aspx

Riser height is based on viewing distance from the rows. The head room is more at your discretion if you feel comfortable.

As far as matching heights for riser and stage thats up to you. My riser is 12" and stage 10"


----------



## shananigans (Dec 21, 2012)

Thanks for that calculations came back as 15" And might stick to 10" for stage I think


----------



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

Not much done the last couple of days. My wife did get me a plunge and fixed base router also got a kreg jig set. Guess i need to put the new tools to work


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

Bump...


Need an update!


----------



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

Room came to a screeching halt....but over the past year I threw up some paint and carpet to pass the room off during an appraisal when I refinanced my mortgage. My wife likes how Cinemar finished his out and expects me to use that as our inspiration. Carpet is going away when I start doing the trim work on the stairs, stage and riser. 

Over the next couple weeks I am beginning the columns and lower wall panels. 

Is there any one in Alabama that has used REW that would be willing to give me hands on instruction....willing to travel.

Posted in the Acoustic forum.....trying to grasp what I need to do in that department.


----------



## bamabum (Dec 7, 2012)

Carpet???

Don't dare try out the speakers, hang a projector and paint the front wall white or all progress will cease to exist!

A week later you will have lawn chairs set up and popcorn on the floor.


----------



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

Carpet was some I got from brother in law when he redid his bonus room. It's worn, stained and wrong color. 

Speakers....to late, picked up the emotiva umc-200 and had to give them a try. My UPA-7 amp has been sitting in a box for 3 years and had to make sure it worked. Ordering some XD HD screen material so the bed sheet can come down. Once the saw dust starts flying again in a few days the room will be decommissioned and I will have some angry kids on my hands.


----------



## Buck64d (Dec 18, 2012)

Nothing better then pushing 8 sheets of MDF to the saw in Lowes, handing them a cut sheet and coming back an hour later and ready to go. All ripped to the correct size. Saved me a huge headache trying to do it on my portable table saw. 

Thanks Lowes!!!!! Time to start building columns.


----------

